# Breaking In New Boots HELP! (pinched nerve?)



## Board2Breathe (Nov 20, 2010)

I recently made a thread regarding foot numbness while I wore my 11.5 Burton Tributes. I ended up going boot shopping today, and I eventually settled on a much better fitting boot: the Ride Trapper Keepers! One problem, I just now realized that I only tried on the left boot at the store, and I'm now realizing that my right foot is STILL going numb! Not as bad as when I wear my previous boots, but enough to feel uncomfortable. I'm pretty sure I may have a pinched nerve in my right ankle from when I rolled it while I was skateboarding about 6 years ago. My right foot also goes numb when I run on a treadmill, even though I'm wearing a nice pair of $120 Nike Shox... so yeah... I can't believe it took this long to notice, but I'm almost positive that I have a pinched nerve in my right ankle which is causing my right foot to go numb when I wear tight-fitting footwear.

So with that said, and to get to my question, do you think I should do something special with my right boot? While I'm walking around my house packing them in, should I possibly put on a thicker sock on my right foot so that the boot packs in a little bit bigger so that when I wear my normal thin socks my foot will be able to breathe a little bit better? Or should I consider getting my right boot (or both boots even) heat-molded?

Or, should I skip all of that and go to my doctor?

I'm alllll geared up (or so I thought!) and I wanna hit the slopes so freakin bad!! Anyone have any ideas???? Thanks for anything you can offer!

Yours truly,
Numb as a Bum


----------

